# [RUU] Shipping firmware 1.34.605.4



## jcase

PG32IMG_RUU_Vivo_W_VERIZON_WWE_1.34.605.4_Radio_0.99.01.0225_2_NV_VZW1.92_release_182876_signed.zip
http://www.multiupload.com/73VYN7C9J0
30cb90e5c7c5f5ecb8a618fbbbdea06d

Will remove root.


----------



## b16

This will not prevent AlpharevX from working when it becomes available.


----------



## dch921

Can this be used to go back to stock if we flash the GB leak?


----------



## jcase

dch921 said:


> Can this be used to go back to stock if we flash the GB leak?


Not without a root exploit to change the mainversion with


----------



## rami98

if we go back to froyo with a backup, and then we flash this, is the phone back on s-on?


----------



## gitku

"rami98 said:


> if we go back to froyo with a backup, and then we flash this, is the phone back on s-on?


No just tried


----------



## validoption

"jcase said:


> PG32IMG_RUU_Vivo_W_VERIZON_WWE_1.34.605.4_Radio_0.99.01.0225_2_NV_VZW1.92_release_182876_signed.zip
> http://www.multiupload.com/73VYN7C9J0
> 30cb90e5c7c5f5ecb8a618fbbbdea06d
> 
> Will remove root.


Sorry if this is a dumb question, but is this flashable in CW or is it to be renamed PG32IMG.zip and done in bootloader?


----------



## Fenuxx

Has to be renamed and flashed in the HTC bootloader.

--
Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## validoption

"Fenuxx said:


> Has to be renamed and flashed in the HTC bootloader.
> 
> --
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Bretski169

If unrooted and on 2.3, will flashing this brick the phone

Edit: nevermind. Just tried. It don't work.


----------

